
How to Build a Mini Supercomputer for Under $100 - alex_young
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bjpb78/diy-computing-cluster-esp32-raspberry-pi
======
petermcneeley
Its about 0.6Mflops * 6 = 3.6GFlops at best. A modern graphics card has about
1000x the performance.

------
tedunangst
Step 1: redefine supercomputer.

------
MR4D
Clickbait.

